
Useful APIs that you probably don't notice - michael2ib1989
https://github.com/n0ruSh/the-art-of-reading/issues/7
======
zaarn
That's quite a unique way to use github repositories, though very informative!

------
tobltobs
Just wasted 3 seconds of my live reading an article about _Javascript_ APIs.

